# Smiler, Staffie DOB, ?05 - Godalming, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler, Staffie DOB, ?05 - Godalming, Surrey



*Homing requirements:* Smiler could be homed with another dog. He needs a family who can stand there for him as an older Staffie with all the Staffie prejudice you meet. He meets most dogs well outside, but can get flustered so confidence behind his lead keeps the boat steady. Not for small furries (Hamsters OK), small dogs or cats. Can be left, not an "off lead" dog as introductions need to be supervised, but he is good in the car.

*His Story:* Smiler was found stray together with a Staffie bitch. She was homed separately from the pound. We couldn't see him all alone in his kennel so squeezed him in! He is in fostered with a crossbreed pup. Smiler has been up for the play, be it controlled'. Smiler came in neutered and chipped. He has begun vax.

*Advert:* Smiler will have you smiling. He has a certain twinkle in his eye as he follows you around, gainfully employs himself is any activity on offer or entertains himself with a ball or a toy. Chuckle you will and chuck his ball you will ... and he'll enjoy the chase and really relate to the fun aspect. Smiler meets dogs well with confidence behind him, but can get over excited by little dogs so he needs to be retained on a lead and introductions controlled through voice and brisk continuity of direction on his walk; then he refocuses on the blue horizon.

Smiler is an older Staffie who about 5 years old with a little greying on his muzzle. A smaller brindle Staffie who will bond in with his family deeply and they will delight in his little character. He loves his walks, but settles easily on return. He isn't food focused, but enjoys the drama of treats and takes them very gently. He loves cuddles and face washes in return if allowed. What more could you ask for!

Please visit Smiler's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Foster on our forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Smiler Staffie DOB 05 Godalming Surrey Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler continues to be a very good boy! He can be left alone for a few hours without any problems. However, so far he has had always the company of anther canine friend and I think he enjoys this.

*Friends...Smiler & Branston!*


*A little chew!* :wink: 


*Where is Smilers forever home hiding ??*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some more pics of Smiler who is still waiting for a foster home or someone to adopt him:


























Isn't he gorgeous?!! All he needs is a home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler walked with Nellie [another RR rescue dog], he did his barking trick to remind us humans he wanted to lead and boy did he look smug each time he looked back at Nellie & his walker! LOL!










*Smiler is currently in boarding kennels near Gatwick. Could you foster him until his forever home comes along?

If you are interested in adopting Smiler then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

He wasn't on my list, but I got an unexpected extra hour out so I treated myself to a quick walk with one of my favourite boys.

He was perfectly behaved and sooooo easy to harness. The only point to mention was the number of times I managed to almost stand on him because he wanted to walk so perfectly to heel and I'm used to having dogs at the end of the lead ahead of me! He's such a good dog.

Those loving looks whilst you are out with him are hard to beat...


*Smiler is currently in boarding kennels and he would really love some time in a foster home where he can warm his paws up! If you are able to foster him please get in touch by completing our Fostering questionnaire online: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

NEWS HOT OFF THE PRESS!

Smiler has been offered a two week Christmas break in a foster home so that he can have a break from kennel life. He is packing his bag as I type and cant wait! He is looking forward to some nice walks, a turkey dinner with all the trimmings and sitting by the fire dreaming about the forever home that must surely come his way soon?!! He hopes someone will spot him and offer him a home before he has to return to kennels after his break. Could you offer Smiler that dream home?

*If you are interested in homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of pics of Smiler from our group walk down at the kennels between Christmas & New Year:




An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"It was my lucky day as I got to walk the ever-gorgeous Smiler. There were lots of extremely deep puddles around which he wasn't too keen on but I think that was fair enough given they were almost as deep as his legs are long! We had a great walk and I made sure we stopped for plenty of Smiler cuddles along the way.....



Who could resist these gorgeous eyes?



*Smiler is currently in boarding kennels and he would really love some time in a foster home where he can warm his paws up! If you are able to foster him please get in touch by completing our Fostering questionnaire online: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Margaret, one of our volunteer walkers:

Rowena walked Smiler today, new walker to him and I swear he took the responsibility of seeing her round safely upon himself. He walked so nicely and whenever I looked round he was looking up at Rowena checking all was OK. When they took the lead then he had to add looking round to check on Bruno and I too.

I don't understand why he's waiting so long for a home, a better behaved more loyal dog you'd be hard to find.










*Smiler is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Smiler then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Anne, one of our volunteers:

Super, smashing, stunning, sunny, snuggly, smiling Smiler! He was a perfect dog today. He made friends with Kenny who was being super cool and walked along companionably with him. We met a lady who lives along the road and she stopped us to ask if they were rescue dogs and Kenny and Smiler just smiled sweetly at her, impeccably behaved, being the best advert for rescue dogs and Staffies we could ask for!

Then later on, Smiler and I met a large ginger cat. Smiler and the cat had a staring match (the cat won) and although Smiler went forward to say hello he was not overly interested in the cat and was quite happy to trot on and leave it be. What a little star!



He is one of our walkers favourites! Helen also walked him 



















*Smiler is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Smiler - a little ray of sunshine - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler had a great time in the paddock down at the kennels. He always looks so sad in the photos. He is sad to be stuck in kennels but not sad by his nature. He always greets everyone with smiles and cuddles and skips out for his walk. He has just such a lovely calm, trusting nature. He needs a family to teach him to smile again 24/7!







*Smiler would really love a break from kennel life. Are you able to foster him until his forever home comes along? Please get in touch if you are able to help.

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Anne, one of our volunteer walkers:

Sir Smiler came home with me today to chill out in the garden. He was perfectly behaved the whole time, an easier dog I have never met. Smiler loves going in the car, he was happy to go in the back and was quiet for the journey. Once in the garden he just wanted to play ball. He is great at this game, he knows all the rules. I throw the ball, he retrieves it, gives it back and off we go again.

Once he was exhausted with ball chasing he lay down in the shade just chilling and chewing his ball. I think he would have lay there all day he was so relaxed. I offered him some tasty dinner but he wasn't too bothered with that he just wanted cuddles and play.
When it was time to go I called him over and he came immediately, tail wagging, ready for his harness. He is such a good boy.

We had lots of cuddles and then he happily got in the car to go back.

Smiler just wants a cosy home to call his own and in return for walks, ball play, food and cuddles he will be a loyal, happy dog. He really is no bother at all.









*Smiler is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Smiler - a little ray of sunshine - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler has been out with lots of different volunteer walkers recently as he is such a popular boy. Here is an update from one of them:

So I thought I would make him my first walk today. He is always so pleased to see me and was very happy to be out - dancing a bit on the end of the lead. I thought we would go up to the stream and Smiler trotted purposefully all the way. He then gets in the deep part of the stream to cool off. We stopped for treats and water and cuddles regularly and Smiler is always so well behaved and affectionate. Even managed to get some photos of the special little lad.







* Smiler is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Smiler - a little ray of sunshine - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler was out on our group walk last weekend and showed a few of his sides ...

The "What do you want me to do, I'll do it side"!



The "Trust me, honest, paw on leg, I can do it, whatever you say" side!


The "I'm ready, I'm seriously ready for my forever home" side!


The "You know you want me don't you side"!


Smiler is long overdue his forever home! Sitting in kennels patiently waiting!

*Are you able to foster Smiler until his forever home comes along? If so, please get in touch.

Smiler is still available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

All the walkers tell me that I am the easiest kid on the block and a pleasure to walk! So if thats the case  where is my forever home? Could it be you?



*Please note that Smiler is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"I thought Smiler was a bit down in the dumps last week and I knew a game of ball would cheer him up so he came home for a play in the garden. Smiler loves going in the car and was as good as gold in the back. He was delighted to be let off the lead and even more delighted when I produced a tennis ball. We played fetch ( Smiler is brilliant at this) for ages, Smiler stopping to have a rest and a chill out when he needed to, exploring the garden and enjoying the freedom to roam. He came in the house and had a snack of meatballs and a carrot and then went out for another while chilling out in the garden. He really is the gentlest dog letting you take the ball from his mouth and being so careful not to catch you with his teeth. He looks up at you with his big brown eyes for guidance and reassurance all the time, delighting when he does the right thing and pleases you. A kinder, loyal more affectionate dog you would be pushed to find.

On arriving back at the kennels I decided to take him for a walk (and more cuddles) before reluctantly leaving him in his kennel to have a rest".












*Please consider offering Smiler a home or foster place - he has been with us in rescue since July last year and it's time he had a lucky break!*


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

***Bump***


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We would love to see Smiler in a foster home or his forever home for Christmas ...










































*If you are interested in re-homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler is still available for adoption or foster until his forever home comes along.

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG poor thing I thought he would have had a home by now! He looks such a sweet boy too


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Smiler was the dog of the walk for me when I visited the kennels. In fact he was probably dog of the walk for Ladylou too as we swapped dogs half way round. Purely because he was such an easy walk. He doesn't pull, he waits for you to get over the styles and he is just the perfect gentleman checking in with you as he snuffles on his way. He wasn't phased by the other dogs on the walk, but does like his own space. He loves a cuddle and sat calmly with Ladylou while she took a call. In fact, he was happy just to chill, relax and be close to her.

Smiler also has a massive fan club amongst our walkers - you ask anyone of them and they are routing for him to get his forever home and they cannot understand why no-one has offered to adopt him.

Smiler has been with us since July 2010 - in fact he arrived with us on my birthday I believe. So that is more than 18 months in kennels waiting for a foster place or a home of his own. For some reason he is being seriously overlooked.

Walking Smiler is pure and simple ... a pleasure and the pleasure was all mine and Ladylou's ...







Ladylou (Sue) sitting with Smiler ...


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Smiler is lovely. I so hope he gets his forever home soon. Poor thing.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen G, one of our lovely volunteers with Smiler on our group walk on Saturday - a premature Valentine cuddle if ever there was one ...







Smiler is still available for adoption or foster until his forever home comes along.

If you are interested in re-homing Smiler please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has now found their forever home!


----------

